# Anyone up for Thanksgiving?



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Just as it says ... I'm curious if anyone is up for a Thanksgiving get together ... would liek to have some sort of spirit here ...

If only if Black Saturday would happen as well .. that'll be just perfection


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

heard so much about thanksgiving all my life due to the constant barrage of english movies around me... never experienced one tho... think id like it... when & where u thinking of organising it?


----------



## windy138 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanksgiving Day is a harvest festival celebrated primarily in the United States and Canada. Traditionally, it is a time to give thanks for the harvest and express gratitude in general. While it may have been religious in origin, Thanksgiving is now primarily identified as a secular holiday.[1]

In the United States, Thanksgiving Day falls on the fourth Thursday of November. In Canada it is celebrated on the second Monday in October.

The precise historical origin of the holiday is disputed. Although Americans commonly believe that the first Thanksgiving happened in 1621, at Plymouth Plantation, in Massachusetts, there is strong evidence for earlier celebrations in Canada (1578) and by Spanish explorers in Florida (1565).

Thanksgiving Day is also celebrated in the Netherlands. A different holiday which uses the same name is celebrated at a similar time of year in the island of Grenada.

Thanksgiving is a good vacation which helps all members closer :X


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

ipshi said:


> heard so much about thanksgiving all my life due to the constant barrage of english movies around me... never experienced one tho... think id like it... when & where u thinking of organising it?


Didnt say anything about organizing ...  hehehe


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

windy138 said:


> Thanksgiving Day is a harvest festival celebrated primarily in the United States and Canada. Traditionally, it is a time to give thanks for the harvest and express gratitude in general. While it may have been religious in origin, Thanksgiving is now primarily identified as a secular holiday.[1]
> 
> In the United States, Thanksgiving Day falls on the fourth Thursday of November. In Canada it is celebrated on the second Monday in October.
> 
> ...


I can see that Wikipedia is your best friend! 

Saint Ari, a lot of hotels organize Thanksgiving dinners in Dubai. I'm sure there will be something out within the next couple of weeks with what's on offer during the holiday season.

Once we get a proper idea, I'll be happy to organize it for everyone on the forum.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I can see that Wikipedia is your best friend!
> 
> Saint Ari, a lot of hotels organize Thanksgiving dinners in Dubai. I'm sure there will be something out within the next couple of weeks with what's on offer during the holiday season.
> 
> Once we get a proper idea, I'll be happy to organize it for everyone on the forum.


DB ... You're my idol ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> DB ... You're my idol ...


Hope you're not planning on building a shrine now!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I just took down my shrine for Kali ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ipshi said:


> heard so much about thanksgiving all my life due to the constant barrage of english movies around me... never experienced one tho... think id like it... when & where u thinking of organising it?


Those weren't English films. We don't celebrate Thanksgiving, it's an American thing.

:usa2:


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Once we get a proper idea, I'll be happy to organize it for everyone on the forum.


I suggest you consider Frankie's Grill in JBR. We (Canadian group) had our Thanksgiving Dinner there and it was good over all. Had traditional turkey and all the trimmings.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I am up for this, even though I am English, anything for a good bash

You could cook yourself Ari and we will all come around to yours.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanksgiving this year is November 25th.
I will look into this and see what hotels are offering a good deal and will organize. Hopefully everyone who confirms will show up, unlike our Iftar event where 40 people confirmed and only 18 showed up! 
Maybe if Ari/Hash/Marcel/Mikey put up the thread, we might have a better turn out?! :drama:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG u drama queen!! 18 people showed up!! And we had soooooo much fun... u organise and we will make sure of the entertainment! LOL... i mean Ari alone is great at that. 

Please do organise it... I want ALL the fun, traditional things that go with Thanksgiving!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

ipshi said:


> OMG u drama queen!! 18 people showed up!! And we had soooooo much fun... u organise and we will make sure of the entertainment! LOL... i mean Ari alone is great at that.
> 
> Please do organise it... I want ALL the fun, traditional things that go with Thanksgiving!


Moi?? But, I'm shy and reserved ... how fun could I be? eep: :cheer2:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Moi?? But, I'm shy and reserved ... how fun could I be? eep: :cheer2:


ahhh... is today the other great american tradition then? Opposite day?



anyways, before the mods start deleting our convos again.... 

:focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I think that place is a block away from me ... 

Never been there though, will definately give it a try now!!! 



Loladada said:


> I suggest you consider Frankie's Grill in JBR. We (Canadian group) had our Thanksgiving Dinner there and it was good over all. Had traditional turkey and all the trimmings.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

im up for it ... i can plan things out too with Deb ... i just hope i get the same drama with you guys that i get with my family back in the states  its the best


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:hungry: 

Do not forget the green been casserole, oyster dressing, candied yams, cauliflower salad, potatoes and gravy, and some homemade pumpkin pies. 

:hungry: 

I will do my best not to be overly :usa2: . It isnt even halloween yet and I am excited for it to be thanksgiving. If I wasnt working, would say deffinatly in but as is will be covering a holiday for a coworker so on nights. Depending on if its during the day or night, will try to join in.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxy it doesn't get more American than you....we will not have a Thanksgiving dinner if you're not part of it. And just for the record, when I arrange this, I'll make it a family friendly place so my little kid joins too!
No point being thankful if the reason for me being thankful is not present!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> im up for it ... i can plan things out too with Deb ... i just hope i get the same drama with you guys that i get with my family back in the states  its the best


I can be the drunk uncle hitting on all the 18 yr olds hotties ... lol


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think we should have a pot luck style get together  Who would like to volunteer their home/apartment  

Mine is in discovery garden and I will have to leave for work at 4pm... Unless you like the ghetto and dont mind being cut off early, my place is out.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i would do it at my place but i dont have any furniture unless you guys like to sit on the marble floor


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't we have a barbeque some place then? It's not the most traditional setting but then again, Dubai is not the most traditional place


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

i want the traditional thanksgiving pleaseeeee


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A restaurant isnt very thankgivingy. Ipshi... you should have it at your casa! We promise the entire forum will not show up  Look how many people say they are coming to ef events and then flake out


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree. Hash has volunteered to offer his home If we can have everyone bring one dish (potluck style as Jynx has mentioned), then it'll be more festive!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> A restaurant isnt very thankgivingy. Ipshi... you should have it at your casa! We promise the entire forum will not show up  Look how many people say they are coming to ef events and then flake out




You making tamales and chile relleno?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ipshi said:


> ahhh... is today the other great american tradition then? Opposite day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The previous chit chat was deleted because:

1. this board is for information
2. general chit chat should remain in The Lounge 
3. The poster who started the thread preferred it to remain on topic.

I suggest you read forum rule 5.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I can be the drunk uncle hitting on all the 18 yr olds hotties ... lol


No way i already got that job
BTW I have a very large dining table


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is Mikey volunteering ??


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> No way i already got that job
> BTW I have a very large dining table


You know what they say about men with very large dining tables ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> You know what they say about men with very large dining tables ...


that they throw HUGE Thanksgiving dinners?!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> that they throw HUGE Thanksgiving dinners?!


Exactamente!!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Exactamente!!!


OMG what I have let myself in for? The Yanks around for dinner?

Can you buy Turkeys here????

Dont get too excited yet and start showering me with gifts, I need to check my diary.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why did you tell us about your very large dining table then? :confused2:
I already got you a Christmas present now because you were being so generous!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

this is really looking to be a nice dramatic thanksgiving already  ...


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> dramatic ..


why what you planning


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> why what you planning


Don't you like surprises?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll bring the cranberries and mint jelly .... Lol.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good job on actually making something. 

We really should decide what we are going to do. A pot luck style get together would be nice but will come along to an afternoon get together as well. I have work in the evening that evening so shall have to go to work and be forced to watch football all night long


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Who's playing?


----------

